# Betta Rehab??



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm addicted!

I've already picked out a new tank and another new fish...

My brother said he would give me his 5 gallon... the petsmart in the neighboring town has cute little 2.5 gallons... UGH! But everyone is out of heaters :shock: So I'm waiting on heaters.

Boyfriend built me a stand for my future 20 gallon, I decided that I would have more room for more tanks if he added another layer to it for my ten gallon and maybe a five gallon lol

So I will have room for a couple for 5 gallons and 2.5-3 gallons lol. I plan on breeding some this summer so I will save room for keeping some of my fry... ugh.. this is never ending huh?

Oh here is the guy I might be getting/adopting. Waiting on some more pictures and currently talking things out with the owner lol I guess he had some fin rot issues so here are the pics she posted pre-fin rot and post



















Pretty right? Lol

Fingers crossed that he makes it here ok


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oooh, he's very pretty!!


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks! She wants $25 for shipping but he is an adoption so that's all I have to pay... seems like a pretty good deal to me


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good to me, too!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OOOOhh gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

If I get him he is gonna be living in one of those 5 gallon things they have at walmart lol. My brain is dead, I'm off to bed XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good night.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, love his colours!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Okay well I guess I'm getting a little girl too  Since I had bad luck the last time I tried to adopt a couple of fish... I'm not going to name these fellas or get too excited right now although I do have an idea for a name for the girl :-?

*fingers crossed*

Well here is the girl and some more pictures of the guy... they show his fin damage pretty well.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Aaww!! She's cute!! Did I see her on UBs or am I just imagining that?? 

The boy's fin damage really isn't that bad! Looks like he already had re-growth coming in!


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

You saw her in UB. She had a seperate thread just for that one but she offered her to me in the PM she sent so I guess that means she hadn't found a home for her yet. 

And yeah he looks pretty good, it just darkened his color, but honestly I like it better darker hehehe


----------

